# Love those Old Mercury Outboards..:) A 1976 20hp Merc adventure



## weimedog (Oct 27, 2018)

An overview of those fishing mercury's along with parts information& a few video snap shots of some of the on the water time


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 27, 2018)

Been looking for a dippie for years. So far, no luck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0R0VMo2SPw


----------

